# fuel flap won't open



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

suddenly my fuel flap doesn't open.








It may have happened just affer I washed/clayed/applied Zaino







to the Eos twice (*beautiful shine and slickness*) or that may just be a coincidence. I can't find anything in the Owner's manual, except that the switch on the driver's door seems to be the only way to open it.
I don't hear a "latch-release" sound when I pull the switch (maybe it was the door and not the latch?)
HELP! I have a little under a half-tank now...
William


_Modified by kghia at 12:24 PM 9-4-2007_


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: fuel flap won't open (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_suddenly my fuel flap doesn't open.








It may have happened just affer I washed/clayed/applied Zaino







to the Eos twice (*beautiful shine and slickness*) or that may just be a coincidence. William

_Modified by kghia at 12:24 PM 9-4-2007_

I use Zaino and haven't had that problem. Don't see the connection, in any event.
Perhaps you should take it straight to a dealer??


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

have you tried having someone stand by it and when you pull the door release, have them try and pull it open?
it could be the little plastic 'wire' that connects to the cap is stuck awkwardly.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*

Unless you inadvertantly pushed too hard on the fuel door while detailing, and jammed the latch, I can't see how shining up your car could be the cause of the problem.
Fuse?? maybe







Or would that be too simple to hope for. I suspect you have checked already.
Kevin


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_Unless you inadvertantly pushed too hard on the fuel door while detailing, and jammed the latch, I can't see how shining up your car could be the cause of the problem.









I was wondering if I could have "waxed it shut". It doesn't seem to be "glued" by Zaino anyway, not that I can tell.

_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_Fuse?? maybe







Or would that be too simple to hope for. I suspect you have checked already.


I looked for the fuse, but I couldn't find any _identified for fuel flap_
The fuses to the side of the instrument panel looked OK-- I didn't see any burned out.
I've tried to put a credit card putting pressure on the flap, and triggering the button, but it didn't work. Trying to get wife to help, but then I guess it is off to the dealership with the Eos.
My brother needed a ride from his mechanic (on his MB), and it may have to be in the Ghia (which isn't really all that bad














)
Just thought I'd see if anyone knew of a fuse assignment, or some lockup problem/fix, or a TSB.
William


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
Just thought I'd see if anyone knew of a fuse assignment, or some lockup problem/fix, or a TSB.
William


I received an e-mail last week from ebahn to inform me of an available update to the Bentley Manual. I'll download the update and see if I can find time to peruse the TSB's, however I suspect you will had the car looked at by the dealer by then.
Kevin


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: fuel flap won't open (kghia)*

took the Eos to the dealership today
They found out it was the door switch, as the trunk release still works and is on the same circuit (acc. to dealership), plus it wasn't activating the motor for the flap release.
They were able to release the flap via a scan tool (hmm..I wonder if that is in VAG-COM too?) and they left the flap open for me. I am to go back Friday for the switch. Everything should be under warranty, so it was a little hassle but it is turning out OK. If I had known that I could (maybe) release it with my Ross-Tech cable and VAG-COM it would have been less of a worry.
in semi-related news, the new Zaino treatment I mentioned is so slick, the _dust falls off_. I gave my brother a ride from his mechanic, and he was like "wow. it is still clean--you just rinsed it off?", but I had *not washed it* since before camping this weekend.















William


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: fuel flap won't open (kghia)*

Thread Jack....
Which Zaino product(s) are you guys using...


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: fuel flap won't open (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Thread Jack....
Which Zaino product(s) are you guys using... 

ZAIO, ZCS, and Leather in a Bottle


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: fuel flap won't open (mark_d_drake)*

_just started with Zaino_, but using:
wash, clay. rinse, dry, Zaino AIO, rinse, dry, Z2+ZFX, Z6, Z5+ZFX, Z6
and I'm going to apply another Z2+ZFX, and then maybe ZCS
Like I said, I've gotten away with dusting, or nothing, and looked like it was only 1 day after washing.(tiny amt of dust)
I have never used any non-carnauba sealants/waxes before, so I can't compare.
So far, it seems pretty good compared to carnauba, although I haven't tried it on non-clearcoat cars yet. (actually they have a special formula, Z4 maybe?)
I may finally top it with carnauba (have read of sealant+carnauba working for others in forums)
William


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: fuel flap won't open (kghia)*

back to the original thread...
on Friday morning, the dealer said they expected the new button that day, but were pretty busy, and asked if I could come in Monday. No problem.
Today I brought my Eos in, and they changed the button and gave me a complimentary wash (my Eos that is, mine comes now that I finished the lawn







)
All better!








FYI, the part# was 3C0-959-903-B-REH, and the labor (which was under warranty) was listed at 0.40 units. (for you other VW owners who may have broken your switch out-of-warranty)
If you have a different VW, the part# may be different, but this part is listed at $15.95 MSRP.
William


----------

